# Car Restraints



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I gotta admit that I would never open a thread with a title like this. Tonka takes up the back seat and is never restrained so this title wouldn't interest me. But I saw this hookup today and wondered if y'all had seen it. Good for smallish dogs anyway...

Here it is for Fb people.

https://www.facebook.com/1innovdia/videos/1564720023594886/?hc_ref=ARQqc963n9glCsVT7Hbf_v0PULnGe_8UEpfOcJqgZafgq3b5NY44_8W-x_qB9mtg44s


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

To my understand that is supposed to be very bad for a dog to be held in that position for extended periods of time


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Funny you should post this. I saw it a few days ago, and I thought it was a joke. Then, I saw that they were serious. THEN, I thought it was still a joke, ha-ha!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

While I think the dogs look cute sitting like that because it reminds me of children’s car seats, I also think it’s bizarre. I can’t imagine that most dogs would tolerate being hung in mid air on the back of a car seat, I know my dog wouldn’t. And it’s not a natural position for dogs. The company claims they have had it checked and approved by vets, however my gut tells me it’s unsafe and could damage their backs. 

I’m sticking to my sleepypod clikit harness: my dog gets into the car, lies down and I hook the car seat belt through the two loops. She’s safe and comfortable and in a completely natural position of her own choice. Plus unlike that silly contraption my dog can sit up and lay down again on her other side so she’s not stuck for hours in one position which is unhealthy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve seen it and couldn’t believe someone had actually manufactured such a thing. This position is so unnatural for a dog, I would never ever buy that.

There are many good car restraints available already. Those people tried to reinvent the wheel and failed...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too saw this on FB and thought " Eeeewwwww those poor dogs!" Can you imagine how their poor little legs would fall asleep dangling like that and how sore their lower backs would feel after a long ride? No not my choice of a good restraint for a small dog!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG just no no no, so scary looking.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

My thought when I saw it (other than it would bad for the functioning of their internal organs) was that it is one way to keep the small dogs from fighting. They looked like that was what they really wanted to be doing rather than hanging there.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Every single dog in the movie that is in that looks stressed. And their "crash" scenes looked very inaccurate. Using a stuffed dog to say that a real dog would be all right in a crash? At least use a realistic dog dummy, not just a stuffed toy. Horrible that some people will fall for this marketing.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't have facebook, so I couldn't see this but from the comments it sounds horrible. That said, I wonder what sort of car restraints people have used with a spoo. I really don't want to haul around my Vari-Kennel.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> I don't have facebook, so I couldn't see this but from the comments it sounds horrible. That said, I wonder what sort of car restraints people have used with a spoo. I really don't want to haul around my Vari-Kennel.


I found out about the sleepypod from someone on PF with a spoo. She even had a video showing her dog stepping into the harness and getting in the car. My mini takes up one seat in a car - I'm going to assume that a spoo would take up two seats.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory is a large spoo and usually only takes up one seat. He has a harness attached to a seatbelt attachment. 
His favourite position is the middle seat with his front legs in the footwell so he can watch me easily. I’ve had two adults in the back with him before, though it wouldn’t be ideal for long trips (Rory wouldn’t mind but it mightn’t be that comfy for the passengers!).


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I hope to get a sleepypod for Luna at some point. They are quite expensive so I am kind of hoping that something else will come out that is comparable but a little cheaper. I also can't quite figure out what they look like from the back and how they attach to the seatbelt - wondering about that because of the show coat that we are trying to protect. If anyone finds out about a similar sleepypod, that is cheaper let me know haha! Otherwise I will just bite the bullet soon and get one.

Do not buy the little straps that hook into your seatbelt buckle and attach to a harness or collar, as those are very dangerous for the dog. They may help in restraining the dog enough so that other people aren't injured in the car, but will easily cause a broken neck or severe chest injuries for the dog.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried this one with a spoo?

https://www.amazon.com/Kurgo-Tru-Fi...TF8&qid=1518222230&sr=8-29&keywords=sleepypod


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I hope to get a sleepypod for Luna at some point. They are quite expensive so I am kind of hoping that something else will come out that is comparable but a little cheaper. I also can't quite figure out what they look like from the back and how they attach to the seatbelt - wondering about that because of the show coat that we are trying to protect. If anyone finds out about a similar sleepypod, that is cheaper let me know haha! Otherwise I will just bite the bullet soon and get one.
> 
> Do not buy the little straps that hook into your seatbelt buckle and attach to a harness or collar, as those are very dangerous for the dog. They may help in restraining the dog enough so that other people aren't injured in the car, but will easily cause a broken neck or severe chest injuries for the dog.


chinchillafuzzy, next time I have Babykins in her harness, I'll try to remember to take photos and post them so you can see. I know you are also concerned about Luna's coat. I haven't noticed any hair damage from the harness but then my dog is not in a show coat, but I think you could cover it with a silky material to protect the coat, if you are handy.

The Sleepypod has a padded firm front plate that has straps. The front plate is designed to spread the force from an accident across the chest. There are two straps - one that goes up and around the neck and one that goes around the chest - each snap close. Those are just to keep the Sleepypod on the dog while walking. The padded front plate also has a strap on either side around the dog's shoulder. These straps are what are used to secure the dog to the car - it's what the seat belt goes through to secure the dog. The way the seat belt is attached to the harness, keeps the dog closely attached to the seat. Think about how a seat belt is attached for humans across your body. The same with Sleepypod - it's across the dog. This is very different from the Kurgo Tru Fit which is just a tether strap - either short or long depending on what you tether your dog to. I believe both Kurgo and Sleepypod are both using straps and materials that are crash test worthy - but it's how the dog is attached which is also important. The Kurgo would be as if I took my seat belt and attached it to a loop on my pants instead of strapping it over my body.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Personally I believe that the sleepypod and especially the Terrain model [https://www.amazon.com/Clickit-Terr...1518238755&sr=8-2&keywords=Sleepypod+terrain] is by far the most advanced and best model of harness for car safety. It is easy to put on, and very solid.
The other model, the « sleepypod Clickit» is a pain to use.
When you realise how quickly a dog can be thrown from the car seat even at low speed when there is a collision or a quick push on the break pedal, these harnesses are mandatory for the safety of our fluffy friends and ours.

As far as I know, only the sleepypod models have passed successfully the crash tests.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Skylar thank you so much for your description of the sleepypod harness. I really just don't want to buy one and find out that I won't be able to use it at all because of the coat issue. But the way you are describing it sounds like it might actually be okay. The chest hair is not as important, it is really just the crest on the neck that needs minimal rubbing. If you do think to take some pictures of Babykins with it on I would love to see them, especially pictures of the back of it so I can see where it sits on her and where it attaches to the actual seatbelt.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Skylar for the information on Sleepypod in comparison with the Kurgo. Guess it is worth the money for the Sleepypod.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I do have this side photo of Sailor's Sleepypod. If you enlarge the picture, you can see the two black rings that are used to attach the harness to the car tethers. The rings are almost hidden in all his fuzziness, next to the aqua leash.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mysticrealm said:


> To my understand that is supposed to be very bad for a dog to be held in that position for extended periods of time





Charmed said:


> Funny you should post this. I saw it a few days ago, and I thought it was a joke. Then, I saw that they were serious. THEN, I thought it was still a joke, ha-ha!





Skylar said:


> While I think the dogs look cute sitting like that because it reminds me of children’s car seats, I also think it’s bizarre. I can’t imagine that most dogs would tolerate being hung in mid air on the back of a car seat, I know my dog wouldn’t. And it’s not a natural position for dogs. The company claims they have had it checked and approved by vets, however my gut tells me it’s unsafe and could damage their backs.





Dechi said:


> I’ve seen it and couldn’t believe someone had actually manufactured such a thing. This position is so unnatural for a dog, I would never ever buy that.





MollyMuiMa said:


> I too saw this on FB and thought " Eeeewwwww those poor dogs!" Can you imagine how their poor little legs would fall asleep dangling like that and how sore their lower backs would feel after a long ride? No not my choice of a good restraint for a small dog!
> [/IMG]





lily cd re said:


> OMG just no no no, so scary looking.


Hahaha... so I'm guessin' this newfangled harness is not a hit. 

Really, it seemed a bit odd to me, but what to I know about small dog harnesses?? I looked around for videos available to everybody and found a few... here's one... there's more.

My favourite part in all of the videos is where she picks up the dog in the harness and smucks it onto the velcro on the seat back. It's just an odd thing to see dogs hanging in the air like that, looking a little befuddled.

Glad to see it turn into an informative thread.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe it's a millennial thing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I found a you tube that shows the sleepypod. My dog curls up on the car seat against the back of the seat then I put it on and the strap lies naturally across her back. Thy say to use in the back seat but I also use it in the front because my car doesn’t activate air bags unless it detects 40 pounds and my dog weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That's really cool, Skylar. What size do you have for you mpoo, and do you also use it when you walk her?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita said:


> That's really cool, Skylar. What size do you have for you mpoo, and do you also use it when you walk her?


Vita, Babykins is a minipoo - 15" at the withers - and she takes size small. I have the straps pulled in all the way and tucked into the harness. If she was a little smaller, she may not fit the size small.

I actually didn't go looking for a travel harness - I was hoping to buy one of their travel crates - weight wise my dog fits, but size wise she is far too large. They don't make harnesses for tpoos or small minipoos and they don't make travel crates for minipoos or larger dogs.

I have used the harness to walk Babykins, but she is used to the lead attached to her collar so I usually do that.

My only complaint about the harness, which I have in robin's egg blue - is that I can never get it completely clean. Otherwise I love it and I love that my dog is relaxed in the car no matter how many hours we spend driving. Before the Sleepypod, she used to throw up in the car all the time. Since the Sleepypod, never, not once. She tends to lay down and snooze, but she can sit up and change positions.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Skylar - thanks for finding and posting the video on Sleepypod as well as your comments on your experience with Babykins and the Sleepypod. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> Skylar - thanks for finding and posting the video on Sleepypod as well as your comments on your experience with Babykins and the Sleepypod. I really appreciate the information.


You're welcome. It is a lot of money and 2 years ago there wasn't much information about it. I was desperate to find a solution for my dog who was petrified in the car and constantly threw up. I bought several harnesses which were highly rated by different groups - and none of them were anywhere near as nice as Sleepypod. I donate all of them except one which I keep in my car as a back up but hope I never use. My dog is in the car for a minimum of 5 hours a week now and thankfully happy and relaxed to be there.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the Sport & like how it attaches like a seatbelt. Am now thinking of getting the upgraded Terrrain. However, it seems like with both of these when the dog is lying down in the backseat, the harness is up too high on the front of the neck; it makes neck movement limited & seems like it may be uncomfortable. It even shows it up high on the neck in the video. Has anyone found a way to have the harness top a bit lower? Is this just a problem with deep-chested dogs? Or am I thinking about this incorrectly?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Searcher, my silly dog learned how to undo the car seat belt in the back seat - so now I take the car seat belt and put it through her harness and buckle it in to the middle seat - and she sits closer to the middle seat. It works because the place you press to release the seat belt is covered by it so she can't get at it to push it open. I never noticed any problem with her moving around or being comfortable in the back seat.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I didn't explain myself clearly. Dancer doesn't move around in the back seat. However, the front of the harness just seems to ride too high up on the front of her neck. It looks uncomfortable to me & I can't seem to shift the top on the harness (front) to be any lower down where it would be at the to of her breastbone rather than mid-way up her neck.
Don't know if that is any clearer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I see now what you mean. But the top connection is at the neck while the bottom one is round the body behind the arms so the car seat belt goes in between those two sections. I am careful when threading the car seat belt to keep it flat and the two parts together across her back. Maybe my seat belts are stiffer or thicker than yours? I have two Honda CRV that I drive and she’s been in a Subaru Forester.


----------



## Silvestris (Sep 5, 2017)

Ellie has the new Sleepypod Terrain and I *LOVE* it! It is very secure and safe and easy to get on. She did protest for a bit when we first put it on and strapped her in (she sat like a doofus, see image below) but she can lie down comfortably and sit up without a problem.










However, I would recommend getting a seat belt clip to hold the seat belt at the correct length if you use this. My car has seatbelts that retract and the only way to unretract them is to unbuckle them and roll them back up all the way. This can lead to the dog sitting rather uncomfortably if the seatbelt shortens up too much while they're sitting. This leads to them sitting like the pic above but I emphasize that this is not the correct way it should be worn or used.









After the seatbelt clip, no problems at all. Except she wanted to eat the drive-through attendant and chewed through her seatbelt at first :/ I added some heavy-duty seatbelt covers and trained her to not be so protective of the car and we're good.

Would recommend, worth every penny and super easy to put on. If anyone wants more pics or info, please let me know. I am unaffiliated with SleepyPod in any way I just love the product.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ellie looks so funny sitting back with her sleepypod on - she looks surprised to be in the car.

You do bring up very important information because I noticed in my new car that the back seat belt was tightening on it's own so I also, like you add something onto my car seat belt so it can't tighten too much. I use a clip from IKEA that is sold to close bags.

And I'm just a very satisfied customer, and I have nothing to do with the Sleepypod company.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a Terrain too, but something tells me that there is something wrong with yours.
Here it how it should look like, the vest has to be properly fit around the chest.
It should not be loose.
It looks like yours is way too small and too high on the body.
If there is an accident, the dog will slip underneath the vest and will be thrown away.
The issue with jackets and vest for poodles is that the chest of the breed is gigantic compared to the rest of their bodies, and it is hard to find anything that fit them properly.


----------



## Silvestris (Sep 5, 2017)

Païllâsse said:


> I have a Terrain too, but something tells me that there is something wrong with yours.
> Here it how it should look like, the vest has to be properly fit around the chest.
> It should not be loose.
> It looks like yours is way too small and too high on the body.
> ...


Haha, thank you for the tips. That photo was from a test fit of the harness to see how the seatbelt was going to fall and we didn't adjust the harness at all from the default length it shipped as. Rest assured it was adjusted properly and now fits correctly according to the manufacturer's directions 

And YES on the giant poodle chest. Anything I get her that relies only on a chest measurement ends up fitting perfectly on the chest but huge, saggy, and short everywhere else. Darn poodles.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the Sleepypod Clickit sport. I took photos of Babykins in the car using her travel harness.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sleepypod recommends harnessing your dog in the back seat - but I've been putting Babykins in the front passenger seat. In both my cars, the air bag for the passenger seat requires a minimum of 40 pounds to activate it. The danger is having the air bag go off in a accident - similar problem to having young children in the front seat - since mine won't go off, I feel it's safe to use the front seat. Babykins weights 15 pounds. If your air bag is always on, or your dog weighs close to 40 pounds, I would use the back seat.

In the first photo you can see how the seat belt strap goes under the harness strap. This is the strap that is only for the car seat belt. If you look carefully, especially where the dog tags are, you can see the black straps that hold the harness on when outside the car.

In the second photo, Babykins is sitting up - she prefers to lay down in the car, but she can sit up if she wants to easily. She also can move around the whole seat so she isn't stuck in one position.

In the third photo she is laying down - this is what she does 99% of the time in the car, sometimes she sleeps. 

I think this is the photo I took when she got in the car. She jumps in and immediately lays down. Once she is down, I take the seat belt and thread it through the two safety straps and then buckle them into the car. 

In the back seat my seat belt tends to retract and pull too tight - some one else mentioned a seat belt clip which would be very effective. I don't have one, I've been using Ikea Bevara Bag Sealing Clip - the large size one. As soon as I have her belted in the belt exactly where I want it - tension but not too tight - then I clip the Bevara clip so it won't move. I don't have this problem in the front seat. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ikea-Bevara-...D=41X%2BhB68gOL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Skylar - I logged in just to be able to tell you "thank you" for pictures of your lovely, lovely Babykins! We don't see nearly enough pictures of that pretty girl.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

LizzysMom said:


> Skylar - I logged in just to be able to tell you "thank you" for pictures of your lovely, lovely Babykins! We don't see nearly enough pictures of that pretty girl.


Aw, thanks.


----------

